# Slow growth and No growth



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there some trick with lemon button ferns? I rooted one in my tank several months ago. It doesnt seem to have grown at all, and its finally shown some signs of browning (i assume dying)...

My bromeliads are happy, the creeping fig is creeping, the moss is happy... What the heck am I doing wrong with the fern??

I could also mention...

I planted a Calathea vitatta in the same substrate. While it isn't dying, its growth seems VERY slow... Since planting, only 2 or 3 new leaves have popped up. Other than that, it has grown a little taller, and spread its leaves out a little. I would have expected it to at least double in volume in this amount of time.

Could low light levels be the source of the problem?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

what size tank is it in, how far are they from the light, and what lighting are you using. This would definitely help us figure out whats wrong.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

It's a 30 gallon tank. The plants are about 18 inches from the light fixture. There is a single 15 watt 18" florescent tube over top.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Yup, not enough light in my opinion. Im surprised the broms and moss are even doing that well. Usually, I prefer about twice the amount of light as there are gallons, so in your case i think that a 2x36 bright kit or even a 55 watt from AH Supply would be great for your viv. Or you could get 2-3 of those silver bell clamp fixtures and space them however you like.
Others dont think this much light is necesary, but im sorta of the opinion that the more the better, especially in your case with moss and broms.
Im sorta a plant guy, so you may have different opinions, but if you put in more light, your broms will pup, your moss will spread, and the calathea and fern will do fine.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-inch-power-c...oryZ3212QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does this look like a good set-up? I'm pretty ignorant about power compacts, so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

well ur tank is 36 inches long, right?
So you would probably want something a little longer.
check out AHSupply:
http://www.ahsupply.com
they have a good 2x36 watt bright kit. If i were you, I would go with the 6700 k bulbs, but the 5000k are good too, its just a matter of personal taste. Some say the that plants grow better under 6700 k, and i personally like the color better. But just read what they have to say on the site.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

twisner said:


> well ur tank is 36 inches long, right?


nope, just over 20 inches long, which is proving to yield a small variety of choices.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Power compact work fine, but be aware they put out a LOT of heat. You will need to suspent it above the tank at least a couple of inches. If you can find the new T-5 lights, the put out more light than a standard flour. light, for less power and much less heat. You can find them online at aquarium suppliers, or in some of the better pet stores. Get the one for freshwater plant tanks, and it should work well also. Good luck. (I tend to light for the plants also. Once they grow in well, much less light gets to the middle and bottom of the tank anyway.)


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

alright then, if I were you, i would probably get the 55 watt bright kit from AH Supply. The clamp fixtures would be cheap and easy, but as rbrightstone pointed out, they do put out lots of heat. Just choose what is economical and practical for you.


----------



## Biznatch (Aug 30, 2005)

The 55 watt kit is 22" long, so your canopy will have to stick out like 1 1/2" or more on each side if you tank really is 20". I would go for teh 2x36 watt kit since it's only 18" or so. Actually that is what i'm getting for my exo-terra.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Although 15 watts may seem a little low it is also dependent on the ambient light levels in the room. This may be the reason the moss, creeping fig and broms are doing fine. Low and slow growth are not "typically" signs of low light condition. Usually, not always, plants tend to grow stringy growth with broader thinner leaves in order to maximize the little light that is available for photosythesis. 
Browning and slow growth could be due to excessively dry or wet conditions. If your moss and broms are fine, I'll assume it may be a wet condition. The excess water tends to reduce oxygen levels in the soil and damage fine roots rendering the plant unable to take up water. 
Now you may be watering a perfect amount but the fern is in a low area, you said another one of your plants was near by it in the substrate and not growing to quickly. I had an orchid that was not doing to good, I reduced misting to the whole viv and it still wasn't doing well. I watched during a misting cycle and noticed a few brom leaves around it where funnelling water right to it causing a localized wet area. 
The guys could be absolutley right, but adjusting a few things, checking to see if the substrate is wet instead of moist may save you some $$$ before going ahead and spending frog money on lights
Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

what does this lemon button fern look like?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

jonnyL has a good point. You definitely want to to check the substrate. I hadnt considered that.
He is right that many plants have spindly growth in low light conditions, but i dont think that is always true with ferns. But check the soil, reduce misting, try a couple things before you get more light.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

josh_r said:


> what does this lemon button fern look like?












This is the fern in its present condition.

this might give you a little idea of how the other plants are growing...

here's an old photo of the cage...









and here's a photo from a few minutes ago. i had to move a couple of the broms around, as you can see, but you can see the how they've really spread out. But the Calathea vitatta and fern up front are pretty much the same size. Sorry for the condensation on the front, I didn't bother to wipe it off for this photo.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

OK, after seeing the photos, I still think you need better light, but I also think you could have shocked the plant into a partial dormancy. Ferns sometimes take an extended rest on top growth while it is growing a strong root system. 
They will also rest if they are preparing to spore. Check the underside of the leaves and see if there are very tiny brown or black spots on some of them.
This is how ferns reproduce. Having said that, I also agree that you should check the draniage under and around the fern. good luck.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I placed an order for that lighting unit I had linked above. Hopefully the switch from 15 watts to 72 watts won't shock the flora.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice setup, it will look even better when everything grows in. In seeing the photo, call me crazy but they all seem fine to me. The lemon button, if I'm not mistaken, sends off shoots to spread growth. I see some small growth in the first pic, top right of the plant. It may have been there already. The Calathea vittata is typically a slow grower too, so you may be worrying for nothing. New lights should give them a jump on growth and make visability allot easier.
Good luck


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you guys know how things are going since I purchased the 2x36 watt CF unit. The creeping figs have all doubled in volume, the big leafy plant in front is expanding and I think there are a few new leaves.

The fern hasn't shown any signs of improvement, actually it's looking worse. I think it may have suffered too much before and now its finally showing it, or it may be getting scorched?

PS: I've never had such rapid growth with the fig before, so I noticed something different... is new growth with this plant supposed to be red? All the new growth segments are dark red. Will they eventually turn green?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know much about that particular fern, but I have seen ferns grow with nothing but ambient light. NO direct light. So, definantly check drainage, or it could be dormant; I don't know much about fern dormancy, though.


----------

